# CVA Shim Kits



## Early Riser1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Does anyone know whether the CVA shim kits for correcting head space are available? I checked their website and it says "out of stock, buy from dealer".


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 16, 2012)

whut izzat?


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 16, 2012)

give them a call.

Step by step video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seES2E_sZJc&list=UUh-Mwm7N7yLyrm8U1lVsbQg&index=7&feature=plcp


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 16, 2012)

Thats interesting.  About how many shots can you get off without this shim before the primer chamber is so fouled up you cant load again?   Is there any other advantage to this shim system?


----------



## Early Riser1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Apparently the primer chamber does not get fouled at all. That is the purpose of using the shims to properly adjust the head space.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Aug 16, 2012)

interesting video, my side-lock don't have that plug!!


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 18, 2012)

you can shoot the factory gun all year long and the blow by wont hurt anything other than ruining the finish on your frame, gumming up the trigger mech and of course, causing you to say some bad words when you go to clean it. Hard carbon that bakes onto your nickel plated frame isn't easy to get off!!

Doing it the way in the video makes your CVA blow by free and saves your finish, time of cleaning and overall, makes it a better gun as you can tune it to use any primer you want and keep that gun running clean.


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 18, 2012)

That baked on carbon fouling can be readily dissolved with dollar store pine cleaner.  Its sort of like Pine-Sol,  but watered down.    This shim deal might be a good selling point for CVA considering how many folks hate to clean guns.  An oily patch down the spout and you're good to go sounds like.


----------



## Stingray23 (Sep 12, 2012)

I was sent one of these shim kits, I havent installed it yet but I was sent one because my Accura was not firing on the first pull when I pulled the trigger. I was ready to shoot, primer was in place and I would pull the trigger and it just clicked, I can pull the hammer back again, pull the trigger and it fires normal. I'm still kinda new to this so I'm not really sure how installing a shim in the firing pin will solve this issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

